# At the emergency room :(



## TinyTails (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm at the emergency room with Deuce the bet thinks he might have had a seizure...he's never had one before this is so scary. I was home with him today he was sleeping on the couch with me when he got up and walked towards the bedroom. I heard the sound of his feet like he was running so I went to check on him. He was sitting in the cat bed shaking panting and disoriented. He couldn't stand up either. I scooped him up and left ASAP for the vet. He's in the back now 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh no. I'm so very sorry to hear your baby is ill. Hopefully all is well. Sending thoughts and prayers. <3


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I hope all is well,my sheltie has had many seizures and he's come out of them fine.Keep us updated


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Hope he's okay! Hopefully the vet can get to the bottom of this. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Poor you and poor little doggy. Best wishes to both of you x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AmyQ (Feb 6, 2013)

Goodluck, I will be thinking of you!


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

My Emmie had a seizure a week or so ago. Came out of it with no problems, hasn't had any problems since. I'll be thinking about you!!! Hugs, I know it's scary!!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Shadow's Mammy's (Jan 9, 2012)

omg i hope you little baby is ok


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Poor baby! I hope it turns out to be something simple!


----------



## TinyTails (Jun 24, 2011)

His blood work came back normal, the neurologist also said he looks normal now. From the signs he was showing they think it was most probably a seizure, or like a freak accident where he was running and went to jump on the bed and hit head somehow. They said for now to keep a close eye on him


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

On my! How scary for you and him! I am glad he is ok. Great job getting him to the vet so fast. I know someone who will be getting extra loves tonight!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

I am holding good thoughts for your baby. My pug has has 3 seizures in 6 1/2 years, it is so scary.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Thank goodness he's ok. Give him a big kiss from me, poor babe. And big 
hugs to you, you must of been so worried. Thank you for the update.


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

I'm glad he's ok!! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I know that was scary!! So glad he seems to be OK! Keep us posted on how he does this evening.


----------



## TinyTails (Jun 24, 2011)

View attachment 16538


We spent the rest of the day snuggling on the couch, so far he's still doing good. Ate his Honest kitchen topped with lots of fresh chicken for dinner and now he's sleeping  Honey has been snuggling up to him and the kitties keep coming over to groom him.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Aawww, what a sweetheart! It's nice that he has so many friends to comfort him!


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Glad he is feeling better! I hope it is a one time incident for him and not anything you need to worry about.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Aww he looks so tired. Praying he has no more incidents.


----------

